# Help needed please urgently



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Need some urgent advice from you all.

Today I got contacted for a contract job opening in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. It is a contract job and they have asked me to tell my daily rate keeping all my expenses(accomodation/travel/expenses) and tax and cost of work permit.

It said the below things:
_A 12 month work permit from the Malaysian Government will cost MYR 5,500. This can be paid upfront OR deducted from your first month’s pay.

There will be a 3% fee from your earnings for payroll services whilst in Malaysia.

For the first 6 months of the contact, you will pay 26% income tax. This will reduce after the first 6 months of the contact._

I am a SAP technical consultant with 9.5 years experience.

I have a wife and a daughter.

So please tell what daily rate should I quote to them for this contract work, which is both reasonable and I am thinking of trying to save upto 4000USD per month. Also some information regarding tax deduction in malaysia, please.

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RAKA1 (Nov 12, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some urgent advice from you all.
> 
> ...


if u wanna save 4000$ too then quote will be around 20,000 RM.


----------



## sksportcar (Aug 10, 2014)

I think 25,000 RM or more is better in u want to save 4000 USD per month..


----------

